# Leftover mashed 'taters~



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

My family is not so fond of Shepherd's Pie which has a mashed potato topping. What are some other ideas to use up leftover mashed potatoes? I know my dad would mention about when he was a kid, his mom made 'mashed potato patties.' Has anyone ever made these? Thanks for any and all ideas, Maggie


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

We make mashed potato patties by just dropping some on a skillet and flattening them and then frying them. They are awesome with a bit of cheese and a couple fried or poached eggs on top. Have you tried flavoring the mashed potatoes for the shepherds pie? You could add cheese, cream cheese, garlic, sage, the list is endless.


----------



## Michee (Mar 10, 2006)

-Potato soup
-Potato pancakes or patties (yum)
-Potato bread
-Chicken or turkey a al king served over taters
-cheese(or not) hamburger pie (is that the same as Shepard's??)
-perogies (major carb but so good). You can make a mock version by using lasagna noodles
-Pretend they are baked potatos, place in baker and layer or mix in baked potato toppings. You can go as simple or big as you want.
-gnocchi
-And as long as they have some kind of fat mixed in (whole milk, butter, cheese, whatever) they will freeze fine too.


----------



## tonasket (Oct 20, 2004)

I add cooked, crumbled bacon, chopped green onions, shredded cheese, and sour cream, stir it all up, and bake til hot throughout. Yummy



Or,I take a handful, shape into patty, lightly flour each side, fry in a bil of oil, or sprayed pan, salt and pepper, fry til golden brown.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm another one that likes potatoe pancakes, or patties. I like to add a little onion to mine, and they freeze well.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

I make potato puffs. I was trying to make homemade tater tots and came up with this recipe. They were an instant hit~

*Potato Puffs*

leftover mashed potatoes
1 egg
self-rising flour (amount depends on how much potatoes you have)
pepper, if desired
salt, if desired

Mix egg into cold mashed potatoes. Stir in enough self-rising flour to make a stiff dough that isn't too sticky. Season with pepper, if desired. Scoop out teaspoons of mixture and roll into balls (elongate them a bit, if you like). Fry balls in deep hot grease until puffed and evenly golden brown. They will rise to the top when they are nearly done and turn over when they're completely done. Remove from grease and drain on paper towels. Salt, if desired. Serve hot.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Leftover mashed potatoes make a great salmon patty. Instead of cracker or bread crumbs, stir in the mashed potatoes. 1 cup per can of salmon. Or, potato bread.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Leftover potatoes, as much chopped onion as you like, an egg & enough flour to thicken somewhat. Drop by spoonfuls into hot butter or bacon grease, flatten with spatula, fry till both sides are brown---delicious we had some for supper. My husband likes them with catsup but I call that ruining good taters.

Mashed potatoes will heat back up great too. I add a little more milk if they're too thick & heat on stove or in microwave. Good with some garlic & cheese added. Or spread in baking dish & top with cheese & bake till brown & hot.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

on the rare occasion that we actually have any left over mashed taters I just put them in the fridge. Once they are cold they are a great snack with a bit of cream style corn over them.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> on the rare occasion that we actually have any left over mashed taters I just put them in the fridge. Once they are cold they are a great snack with a bit of cream style corn over them.


Oh that sounds good! I eat creamed taters for a snack too--put extra butter on top!!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Use those leftover taters for doughnuts......

Spudnuts (Potato Doughnuts) 
1 pound russet potatoes, peeled and quartered 
2 ( 1/4-ounce) packages active yeast 
1 1/2 cup warm milk 
1/2 cup vegetable oil 
1/2 cup sugar 
2 eggs 
1 teaspoon salt 
7 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
oil for deep frying 
Glaze: 
4 cups confectioners sugar 
1/3 cup water 
1 teaspoon vanilla 

Place potatoes in a saucepan and cover with water.
Bring to a boil; cook until tender. Drain, reserving
1/2 cup cooking liquid; cool to 110 to 115 degrees.
Discard remaining cooking liquid. Mash potatoes without 
milk or butter.

In a large mixing bowl, dissolve yeast in reserved
cooking liquid.

Add mashed potatoes, milk, oil, sugar, eggs and salt.

Add enough flour to form a soft dough.

Place in a greased bowl, turning once to grease top.
Cover and let rise in a warm place until doubled, about
1 hour. Punch dough down; let rise again until double.
about 20 minutes. Roll out on a floured surface to 1/2
inch in thickness. Cut with a floured 3-inch doughnut
cutter.

In an electric skillet, heat oil to 375 degrees. Fry
doughnuts, a few at a time, until golden brown on both
sides. Drain on paper towels.

Combine confectioners sugar, water and vanilla in a
bowl. Dip warm doughnuts in glaze. Cool on wire racks.
Makes 4 dozen.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

And here is one for sweet taters....

Sweet Potato Doughnuts with Maple Icing

3 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 cup sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 large eggs, lightly beaten
1 cup sour cream
1 cup cooked mashed sweet potato (about 1 medium potato)
Vegetable oil, for frying
Maple Icing, recipe follows
1 cup finely chopped pecans

In a medium bowl, combine flour, sugar, baking powder, baking
soda, cinnamon, and salt. In a large bowl, combine eggs, sour
cream, and sweet potato. Gradually add flour mixture, stirring
to combine. Turn dough out onto a heavily floured surface
. Knead in flour with hands as needed (dough will be sticky).
Roll out dough to 1/2-inch thickness. Cut out dough with a 
2 1/4-inch round cutter. Cut out center of doughnuts with a 
3/4-inch round cutter. Re-roll dough as needed.

In a Dutch oven, heat vegetable oil over medium heat to 
360 degrees F. Cook doughnuts, in batches, in hot oil, 
2 minutes per side, or until lightly browned. Drain on
paper towels. Ice top of doughnuts with Maple Icing,
and sprinkle with chopped pecans.

Maple Icing:
2 2/3 cups confectioners' sugar
3 to 4 tablespoons milk
1/4 teaspoon maple extract

In a small bowl, combine confectioners' sugar and
3 tablespoons milk; stir well. Add additional milk
to reach desired consistency. Stir in maple extract.

Yield: 1 cup icing


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Gayle, I do the potato puffs too, just slightly different.

1 c potatoes
1 c flour
1 egg
1t or so of baking powder
a little milk to make it a little thicker than cake batter

I use my cookie thing to drop the dough very gently into hot oil, fry and serve like pancakes with syrup.

I also make potato bread but don't have the recipe handy to post.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

i add chopped onion salt pepper and sometimes bacon and any seasonings that strike my fancy and fry ..


----------



## emma's sheep (Mar 11, 2010)

You can use mashed potatoes to make bread and they make great rolls. I have tried it and they are really good. Years ago people use to use their mashed potatoes to make bread so as not waste anything. Emma


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

I will very often use leftover mashed potatoes as a thickener for cream type soups. They are great stirred into potato soup, or cream of vegetable soup - like broccoli, or asparagus or cauliflower cream soups. I have seen some recipes call for using mashed potato flakes to thicken soups, but I never have that stuff in the house! Simply add the mashed potatoes to the nearly finished soup, stir often and blend in with a whisk if you haven't added too many chunky items. Keep on heating until the soup is hot, slightly thick, and no big pieces of cold mashed potatoes are in the soup.


----------



## kitty-kat-9514 (Jan 29, 2010)

Eat 'em yummmmmmmyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

How about Gnocchi or Lefse?


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

tinknal said:


> How about Gnocchi or Lefse?


You could probably make gnocchi from them, but not lefse. Lefse needs *riced* potatoes and not all that butter and seasonings you put into mashed potatoes. Well, you probably "could" make lefse out of leftover mashed potatoes, but all the Norwegian cooks would yell at you! There's a special science to lefse making, ya know............


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

upnorthlady said:


> You could probably make gnocchi from them, but not lefse. Lefse needs *riced* potatoes and not all that butter and seasonings you put into mashed potatoes. Well, you probably "could" make lefse out of leftover mashed potatoes, but all the Norwegian cooks would yell at you! There's a special science to lefse making, ya know............


I had an old Swedish Mother that would argue that one to the death with you......


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Croquettes are a good way to use up mashed potatoes. You can put just about anything inside for a filling. Here's a Japanese version:

http://japanesefood.about.com/od/potato/r/potatokorokke.htm

or if you like Indian spices, you could make spicy potato balls:

http://ansuyasblog.wordpress.com/2010/03/15/batetawada-spicy-potato-balls/

My family likes both. I also make gnocchi, potato rolls, and potato pancakes, and use leftover mashed potatoes to thicken soups.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

My MIL used to make her kids mashed potato sandwiches. Toast with butter and warm mashed potatos with a little black pepper. These actually go good with tomatoe soup!


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

I add an egg or two, some milk and shredded cheddar cheese. Then I put the mixture in a buttered pan and bake at 350 degrees for thirty minutes. Lawry's seasoning salt is a good spice to add.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I take them and mix in egg and shredded cheese (enough eggs to make the like a thick batter) then fry them up in patties. Then I freeze them. I reheat them in the microwave using the "frozen snack" setting (have no idea what it does) and they come out perfect - hot and just like out of the pan.

I don't' actually do this with leftovers (don't have them with mashed potatoes) I make up a big batch ahead of time so I've got them when I want them. I consider these an "any time snack" but I love potatoes!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

These things are addictive, great to take to picnics. I made a batch from a pound of hamburg (just used a little more onion) and froze them before frying. If you make them flat enough, you really don't need much fat to cook them up.



ajaxlucy said:


> Croquettes are a good way to use up mashed potatoes. You can put just about anything inside for a filling. Here's a Japanese version:
> 
> http://japanesefood.about.com/od/potato/r/potatokorokke.htm
> 
> ...


----------

